
Firefox Extension BlackSheep Detects And Protects You From Firesheep - robertdimarco
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/08/firesheep-blacksheep/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
evansolomon
It sounds like this would not detect someone using Firesheep and also
tunneling their traffic through SSH or a VPN, right?

------
chaosmachine
This is not session hijacking protection, it's Firesheep activity detection.
Installing this will not suddenly make you safe.

